# hi guys, i'm cory :)



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi! My name is Cory and I recently got 2 Fancy Mice... I have had Fancy Mice before but I think I would still consider myself a beginner with all this stuff. I joined this forum to gain more knowledge about Fancy Mice and to be able to share photos, opinions and other things. I know most of the people on this forum really know what they're talking about and really want to help others.

I have not bred mice before but I want to do it just once with these two. Before I get people yelling at me... I would just like to say I do understand how much time, effort, care, money, and love goes into this stuff. And I do have somewhat of a background with animals, especially small animals.

Well that was my introduction!! Can't wait to talk with you guys and learn some new things!  
Cory


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi corey, you will get offers soon but you may have to travel to get your mice, but once you hve you have got them . Any probs just put a question on the forum Gary


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you! I currently have two mice, one male and one female.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome, and please stick around! There are a few mouse breeders in Pennsylvania. The best I know lives in Allentown, if I remember correctly. I don't know how far away that is from you. I go to PA at least once a year, and yet I still don't really know which town is where with a GPS in front of me.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome Cory! 

Where did you get the two mice you have?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rodentfest will be in Leesport PA in October! You should come! And meet all of us mousey peoples.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Jack Garcia*
Allentown is about a hour and a half from me. I live in the suburbs of Philadelphia in a town called Levittown.

*WNTMousery*
My female mouse I bought at a Petsmart and the male I bought from a Petland. And he was going to be sold as a feeder.

*windyhill*
Thank you!

*Rhasputin*
I would love to go! I will most certainly try. I've never heard of Leesport before but I just googled it and it's about two hours from me.

Thanks for all the welcomes guys!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

